# Looking 4 site that gives alternate Brand yarn substitutions....



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,
I lost all my bookmarks in a p.c. crash & can't remember the name of a site.
You typed in the name of the yarn suggested in a pattern & it gave you a list of alternate name brand yarns that were similar & easier to find.
Anyone know what I mean?
Thanks
Patty in Ohio


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

That would be great to have. I'll have to bookmark this thread so I can find out too.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

The site is yarndex.com


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> The site is yarndex.com


No that isn't it, I am looking for an alternative to Drops Alpaca yarn from Norway
It does not give an alternative at all.
The site i wanted actually gave all yarns that were similar.

Thanks


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I would love to know that site also, but CrochetCabana has a page called YarnYak that has some good information. It has primarily "American" basic yarns.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I would like to know of this site too.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Try knittingbrain.com


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

Would love to know too.


----------



## plgavand (Mar 17, 2011)

I am always looking for websites with information. I looked back through my notes. I only have Knitting Brain and yarndex.com. Good luck.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory.php

TammyK has posted that website. She has great resources and is wonderful at sharing. 
Tammy! Tammy! Where are you?? We desperately need your help!


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.crochetcabana.com/yarn_yak.htm

not what you want, but very informative!


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

pattycake61 said:


> Hi,
> I lost all my bookmarks in a p.c. crash & can't remember the name of a site.
> You typed in the name of the yarn suggested in a pattern & it gave you a list of alternate name brand yarns that were similar & easier to find.
> Anyone know what I mean?
> ...


Hi Patty, Please post it if you find it. Good luck.
Kay


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I think JoSheli posted this site. See if it will help. htt://www.angelyarns.com/yarn/charts.php Hope this helps. Betty in Vicksburg, MS


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi patty, 

sounds like a site we'd all love to find. please post it if you find it.


----------



## vandamk (Mar 3, 2011)

That sounds very helpful. I'll keep watching for that!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Could this be the site? I tried with a skein of Caron and Caron is not listed but when I put in Red Heart acrylic it gave me 35 answers.

http://www.yarndex.com/


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Ellemck said:


> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory.php
> 
> TammyK has posted that website. She has great resources and is wonderful at sharing.
> Tammy! Tammy! Where are you?? We desperately need your help!


Geeeeeeesh!!! I go out of town for a few days....! (Seriously, though, it's nice to be missed! )

Sorry... I don't have anything to offer for this one other than yarndex. When I need to substitute yarn I generally start with the basic info from the original yarn (if I can find it) and then troll the isles looking for something as close to the same gauge as possible with the feel, color and fiber content that I like. (I'm a groper. A yarn has to pass the squeeze test before I will even begin to consider using it. If skeins were living, breathing beings I would probably have to register with the state as a molester... but, anyway, back to the topic at hand...  ) The actual weight of yarns can vary immensely within the same yarn class, so if I am looking to match a specific yarn, I will do the math to figure the yards (or meters) per ounce (or per x number of grams) and then try to find another yarn that matches that number as closely as possible. Sometimes the closest match will not even be labeled as the same weight. For example, the best match for a lighter worsted weight yarn might actually be something marketed as DK weight, and I never would have found it if I had limited my search to only other worsted weight yarns.

If anyone comes up with the mystery site that Patty had at one time and lost, I would be very interested in adding it to my collection of bookmarks, so I will be watching this post with great interest. I would still probably do my due diligence with the calculator and gauge swatch, but it would be really nice to narrow the pool of options beforehand!


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

pattycake61 said:


> Hi,
> I lost all my bookmarks in a p.c. crash & can't remember the name of a site.
> You typed in the name of the yarn suggested in a pattern & it gave you a list of alternate name brand yarns that were similar & easier to find.
> Anyone know what I mean?
> ...


Don't know if this chart will help you any.

Also - just found this info -

Web sites addresses: 
www.craftyarncouncil.com
www.cycdiscoverknitandcrochet.org
www.YarnStandards.com | www.Knit911.com | www.Crochet911.com
www.knitandcrochet.com | www.learntoknit.com | www.learntocrochet.com
www.warmupamerica.org |  www.eachoneteachtwo.com |  www.FriendshipShawl.org
www.teachknitandcrochet.org

Good luck.
Irene


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Way to go ... you remembered the name of this site.


----------



## fiberfriend (Apr 13, 2011)

Elann (a Canadian company) has a huge directory of yarns with their substitutions. 
Fiberfriend


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Patty, don't think this is exactly it, but you can enter the yarn weight pattern calls for and it gives brand-name substitutions. This might help.
http://www.angelyarns.com/yarns-by-weight.php?weight=DK&button=Submit


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Your yarn IS on Yarndex. Instead of Drops, use Garnstudio as the manufacturer, and type in Alpaca and it will come up.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

mamaski said:


> pattycake61 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


 I sure will.. I only found it last Summer..used it once to get a light weight yarn substitution for a top knitting pattern.

It told me to use Micro Spun by Lion Brand which was waaaaay cheaper than the Berroco yarn suggested~!

All you have to do is type in the pattern yarn...& it will give a list of compatible yarns to use.
I will go to my cross stitch group to see if I got it from someone there...as i don't belong to that many groups.

Hugs
patty


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> The site is yarndex.com


Given the size of my stash, this is outstanding! thanks!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

At yarndex.com, all it does for me is to show the yarn i typed in, not substitutes for it.

Tried typing in Berroco Comfort, and all that came up was the different weights of Berroco Comfort


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Ellemck said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory.php
> ...


"PLEASE DONT SQUEEZE THE FIBERS"


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

martin keith - Are you related to Mr. Whipple?


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Does everyone remember Mr. Whipple or is that dating us?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my...had forgotten about Mr. Whipple! Yep, that does date us! LOL


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Definitely dates us!


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm dated, too; I remember Mr. Whipple.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, dated or not, I definitely remember Mr. Whipple. One of the few really good ads.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

wilbo said:


> Your yarn IS on Yarndex. Instead of Drops, use Garnstudio as the manufacturer, and type in Alpaca and it will come up.


hI,
Yes it does come up --but it just tells all the particulars...no substitutions as in a name brand like the other site did.
I am just sick that I didn't make a written note of this site...but who expects to have a p.c. crash?
Reason I want a substitute is I can't afford expensive yarns.
I have to drive an hour one way to a place that has any selection & also to actually touch the yarn...lol

The one time I used the other site, I wanted a substitute for Berroco yarn & it gave me MicroSpun by Lion Brand 
It happened to be on sale at JoAnn's & it is a nice smooth light weight yarn.
I would never have known this from reading reviews if there were any-- just looking at JoAnn's website.
My small JoAnn's store doesn't even carry Microspun.

If I find this site agian I will be sure to post
Thanks
patty


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Have you tried JoAnn's online?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Peoples -- I may have found it! 
If it isn't, IMHO it is very useful indeed!

Quote from site:
Do you have a library of beautiful pattern books with no yardage information included to help you make informed yarn substitutions? Our Yarn Info Finder's aim is to provide you with as much information as we can about yarns used in pattern books in current circulation. Below is a list of yarns we have found gauge, yardage, and ball size information for. Whenever possible, we have also included fibre content and needle size information too. Just click the plus sign beside each yarn name below, and yarn substitution information will appear.

Product Name Started By:

[A] * [C] [D] [E] [F] [G] [H]  [J] [K] [L] [M] [N] [O] [P] [Q] [R]  [T]  [V] [W] [X] [Y] [Z]

http://www.elann.com/commerce.web/product_yarn_finder.aspx

Example: (when click on plus sign)

Berroco Comfort Baby 
Fibre Content: 
Gauge: 30 st/4"
Yardage: 205m/ 224 yards
Needle: 3.25mm (US 3)
Size: 50g (1.75 oz)
>>> (click here) Search for Yarn Substitutions in the Same Gauge >>> and a list of substitutions will appear.*


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

OMG! Awsome!  Just added it to my favorites. :thumbup:


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Elann is a great site. They have good buys. I am waiting for a bag (10 balls per bag 98 yrds per ball) of "Organic cotton blended with the silky hand of corn" $16.98 a bag...normaly 49.90 per bag. Not sure what that is but it sounded intresting.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmmm, no listing for Caron, Lily, Red Heart, etc.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Hmmm, no listing for Caron, Lily, Red Heart, etc.


yes, those are the yarns I have most access to & wanted to find as the alternative.
Patty


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I have searched and searched and searched......

My conclusion:

Yarndex.com is it.

Go to the main page:

http://www.yarndex.com/home.cfm

Find the yarn you want to substitute -- the yarn required in the pattern -- in the dropdown box at the "Brand" tab and click find yarn.

Once on the new page, in the yarn description, note what the gauge is (how many stitches per 4 inch swatch)

At the top of the page, place your cursor over the "More" tab. A list will drop down. Click on "Browse by Gauge".

On the new page .. Find Yarn by Gauge - stitches per 4"
Enter just the number that you made note of. Click find.

You will then get the results of all substitutes for the name brand yarn originally noted to use in the pattern.

Unfortunately, you have to browse each item on each page to find ...Red Heart brand for example.
It will only show the actual yarn name and not the company Red Heart...
You have to look below each picture and in parenthesis will be the company name who makes the yarn.
There is no way to filter/organize the list by company name.

But the actual yarn substitutions are indeed there. 
Just takes a bit of time.

On a final note... 
I wish you luck in finding the site you remember. 
I give up searching...sorry.
Maybe the site has gone bye bye.

And maybe yarndex IS the site but you are just mistaken on the actual steps you took to get to the final answer.

At least consider this site as an alternative and put your search to bed. 
Maybe someday you will stumble upon it again.


----------



## Reme (Mar 29, 2011)

Patty, I have had a similiar problem, what I do is go ito a yarn store and ask. Old yarn stores have what they call "Their Bible" and it will list just about every yarn with a sub yarn that will work for you.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Reme said:


> Patty, I have had a similiar problem, what I do is go ito a yarn store and ask. Old yarn stores have what they call "Their Bible" and it will list just about every yarn with a sub yarn that will work for you.


HI Reme,
I wish I had a good yarn shop nearby. I am in a rural area & althou there is a yarn shop of sorts in 2 different cities.
One is in a quilt shop & they have just started carrying yarn...doubt they would have that info.
When I am in the other city, I will ask them( they have early closing hours & I seem to never get there )
Aside from thrift shops I order online for yarn needs.
Thanks for commenting & Happy Mom's Day if it applies.
Patty


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yarn substitutions are a difficult subject at best. Will one worsted weight yarn be a good substitution for another? If you have a pattern that calls for a merino/silk blend...acrylic just IS NOT going to produce the same drape or feel. There's more to substitution than just gauge. Fiber content is also a consideration.

I've seen some magnificent patterns "butchered" with poor substitutions.


----------



## Reme (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Patty, nice to hear from you. Thanks for the Mother's Day wish, yes I'm a mom, how about you? If there is a spicific yarn you want to sub., how about emailing me at [email protected], maybe I could go to my store here and get you the info that's available. Would love to help.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Yarn Substitutes by Brand LION BRAND website

http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/yarnInfo.cgi?equivalents=1

BELOW IS AN EXAMPLE plus they list some discontinued yarns and the gauge for knitting and crocheting.

CATEGORY 4: MEDIUM: WORSTED-WEIGHT, AFGHAN, ARAN YARN
The most popular weight for knitting and crocheting. An ideal weight for throws and many adult garments. UK/Australia approximate equivalent: 10 ply, Aran weight

Weight/Measure:
1.75 oz./50 g (147 yd/135 m)

Gauge:
KNIT GAUGE: 4 x 4 (10 cm x 10 cm) Size 9 (5.5 mm) needles; 16 stitches by 22 rows
CROCHET GAUGE: 4 x 4 (10 cm x 10 cm) Size J-10 (6 mm) hook; 12 single crochet by 15 rows 
Baby Wool
Cotton-Ease®
Cupcake®
Fishermen's WoolTM
Fun
Glitterspun®
LB Collection® Organic Wool
LB Collection® Pure Wool
Lion® Cotton
Lion® Organic Cotton
Lion® Wool
Nature's Choice Organic® Cotton
Pound of Love®
Recycled Cotton
Superwash Merino Cashmere
Vanna's Choice®
Vanna's Choice® Baby
Wool-Ease®

and for a discontinued Yarn

Bolero® (DISCONTINUED)

CATEGORY 6: SUPER BULKY: BULKY, ROVING YARN
A very heavy yarn, about twice as thick as worsted weight. UK/Australia approximate equivalent: 14 ply

Weight/Measure:
3.50 oz./100 g (55 yd/50 m)

Gauge:
Knit: 6 stitches x 8 rows = 4" (10 cm) with size 19 (15 mm) needles
Crochet: 4 sc by 5 rows = 4" (10 cm) with size Q-19 (15.mm) hook 
Fettuccini®
Fun Fetti
Hometown USA®
Incredible®
Jiffy® Thick & Quick®
Landscapes®
Quick & Cozy
Ruffles®
Wool-Ease® Thick & Quick®


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Yarn substitutions are a difficult subject at best. Will one worsted weight yarn be a good substitution for another? If you have a pattern that calls for a merino/silk blend...acrylic just IS NOT going to produce the same drape or feel. There's more to substitution than just gauge. Fiber content is also a consideration.
> 
> I've seen some magnificent patterns "butchered" with poor substitutions.


Oh I agree....why would anyone think an acrylic would work.
All I know is i didn't want to spend over 60.00 for the yarn 
for as top.
I went to that site i mentioned & I typed in the name of the yarn. thjink it was Berroco Weekend --it gave me several name brands to use.
I chose Lion Brand Micro Spun & it is a wondeful drapey yarn that works beautifully for the top, plus it was on sale at JoAnn's.

Problem solved~!
I didn't have to jump thru hoops to get the substitute..it just popped up the substitutes --instantly.
I sure wish my bookmarks hadn't been wiped out by the p.c. crash


----------

